# 21 airlines fined for fixing passenger, cargo fees



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 5, 2011)

> WASHINGTON (AP) — When the airline industry took a nose dive a decade ago, executives at global carriers scrambled to find a quick fix to avoid financial ruin. What they came up with, according to federal prosecutors, was a massive price-fixing scheme among airlines that artificially inflated passenger and cargo fuel surcharges between 2000 and 2006 to make up for lost profits.


http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?rip_id=%3CD9LP4TQG1%40news.ap.org%3E&ps=1014


----------



## had8ley (Mar 5, 2011)

amtrakwolverine said:


> > WASHINGTON (AP) — When the airline industry took a nose dive a decade ago, executives at global carriers scrambled to find a quick fix to avoid financial ruin. What they came up with, according to federal prosecutors, was a massive price-fixing scheme among airlines that artificially inflated passenger and cargo fuel surcharges between 2000 and 2006 to make up for lost profits.
> 
> 
> http://portal.wowway.net/news/read.php?rip_id=%3CD9LP4TQG1%40news.ap.org%3E&ps=1014


I think some corporations took the Class 1's to task for fuel surcharges in the way of lawsuits. Anybody know if there was any outcome?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a hard time believing it.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 6, 2011)

I heard a news story that said that since airlines are now charging for baggage, more people are carrying on their luggage. This is causing longer lines at checkpoints, so TSA may have to hire more screeners. And this may increase the "Security Fee" added to your ticket!






More reasons not to fly and take Amtrak instead!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 6, 2011)

Also didn't some airlines also charge you $5 per carry-on then charge another $5 to pay the initial $5 fee?


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 6, 2011)

On recent trips I couldnt help but notice all the carry ons! There was barely enough space for all of it !!!!

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 6, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> On recent trips I couldnt help but notice all the carry ons!


That's because for passengers to check that first bag would cost them $25 on average!



So they carry it on!

I remember on one of my (very few) flights, my traveling partner was made to check his bag (for $25) because it wouldn't fit in the (commuter airline) overhead bin. When I got out to the plane with my carry-on, I was told that I needed to store it below (in the luggage compartment). So our bags went to the same place - except he was forced to pay $25 and mine was free!





BTW - The connecting flight was on a 757 - which had plenty of carry-on storage space.


----------



## saxman (Mar 8, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > On recent trips I couldnt help but notice all the carry ons!
> ...


Was his bag the same size as yours? Usually if you can get your bag through security, and you are forced to check it, they will not charge you. (Checking a bag is different from valet tagging it) But if your friends bag was the same size, then that was not right if he was forced to check it.


----------



## jis (Mar 8, 2011)

saxman said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Rail Freak said:
> ...


That's what I was thinking too. Gate check for puddle jumpers normally do not cost anything even for those that who would otherise have to pay for checking bags.


----------

